# GEMMY LIFE SIZE WITCH WITH FOG CAULDRON.. quick heads up!!



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

hey everyone,
I'm just letting you know , if you are planning to purchase the gemmy witch with fog cauldron from Spirit Halloween..... go to Sam's Club or their website to purchase it instead.. on Sams Club site its $110.99. On Spirits website its at $229.99 (sale price from original $299.99 sticker) 

hope it helps some of you haunters!! especially with this crappy recession! :/


----------



## the morbituary (Mar 29, 2008)

Also be warned that they are cheaply made and work for about a week then choke on ya,I bought one .....it broke in 3 days a friend of mine bought one and it lasted about 1 week,and I have talked to other folks who have had the same problem too,I am just letting you all know.


----------



## magic8697 (Feb 12, 2008)

same problem here the witch was cool when she worked right


----------



## Vonda (Oct 13, 2007)

I don't see her on the Sams website. I haven't seen her in the store either.

Vonda


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

If you can't get her on sams club, walmart online has her for $199.99 with instore pick up so that's cheaper on the shipping I think.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Vonda said:


> I don't see her on the Sams website. I haven't seen her in the store either.
> 
> Vonda


I justed checked sams website and she is on there. Just do a search for halloween.


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

It seems she is only available in certain areas with warehouses that have her. 
But it is a great price.


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 5, 2007)

mabey this thing has had too many movements, causing it to break down...anyways (*knock on wood), i have had NO life size Gemmy props die on me (have about 8 of em) of the years...


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

I have one of the 1st generation Gemmy witches and she worked great both years when I got her out of the box. My dad and I accidentally "broke her neck" last year when we set her up and she still works but her head movement is kinda' odd and "clicks" when she sways. But she still works so I can't complain ... too much.

God bless my dad, he worked on that goofy thing for hours last year just so she'd work the night of our haunt!


----------



## Effie (Aug 31, 2007)

I was just at Lowes and they have her for $150.00


----------



## the morbituary (Mar 29, 2008)

I had a friend buy one thursday at Lowes....he took it back today,cauldron didnt work and her movements was not right,I have other gemmys that work just fine but the witch has problems.


----------



## Mr. Halloween (Oct 7, 2007)

i got mine at lowes for $140...i will post pics and vids later...


----------



## Halloweenishee (Sep 17, 2007)

Walmart has her online at $199 free site to store shipping. Walmart did have her at $149 with the same free shipping deal. Had her up for a couple of weeks, posted her as sold out and then Walmart relisted her this past week at the $199 price. Supply and demand. Mine works great and played non-stop for 6 hours last Halloween. I know she is eventually going to bite it because of the issues others have had with theirs but she is still a great looking prop.


----------



## WILLIDEE (Sep 18, 2007)

Mine works just fine and I've gotten her last year from Rural King. I have a friend of mine who has gotten these Witches and Jason for his store and they sold pretty good and with no problems. I had to get the Jason from him and all my Gemmys work except for my Freddy I loved him but he died. I wish I had a copy of the circuit board so that way I can fix him.


----------



## VNOMISS (Jul 16, 2008)

Got mine from Lowe's for $150..still in the box maybe I should just take it back???


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

VNOMISS said:


> Got mine from Lowe's for $150..still in the box maybe I should just take it back???


Depends on how much you like/love her. Mine worked great and then last year we accidentally broke her neck. My dad was able to rig it so that she works ... albeit not like she used to. But I love her just the same. She's my favorite prop.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

a Halloween Express out here had a cauldron stirring witch for 150. she wasn't a Gemmy, but very similar.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Junit said:


> a Halloween Express out here had a cauldron stirring witch for 150. she wasn't a Gemmy, but very similar.



Was it animated? I saw it yesterday when we went to the AT&T store and wondered if it was animatronic and if it was...whether it was of better quality.

I really want that Gemmy witch prop but have hesitated because of everyone's issues with it.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

EvilMel - We're on year 2 and she's working fine so far. She really is a sweet prop, and prices have actually come down from last year.


----------

